# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  RIP Tridacna Crocea

## Julio Macieira

:yb620:  Olá companheiros

Dia de obito no meu aquario.

Ontem fui surpeendido por uma das minhas tridacnas se encontar pouco aberta, o que me surpreendeu. 

Peguei nela e fui surpreendido por 2 caracois (vieram do Mexico e já transitaram do meu aquario anterior) terem entrado dentro dela, pela parte inferior da tridacna.

Removi-os, e coloquei a tridacna numa zona superior sobre rocha, na esperança de vir a recuperar. Hoje ás 19:30 ao chegar a casa, observo que os mesmos dois "amigos" resolveram entrar dentro dela (desta vez por cima) e a tridacna está ainda com pior aspecto do  que estava ontem.

Conclusão: Uma concha para fazer de cinzeiro, vai ser o unico aproveitamento desta tridacna. Infelizmente um cinzeiro "caro".

----------


## Carlos Dias

Os meus sentimentos. :Icon Cry:  

Júlio fazes ideia do que possa ter acontecido, o mal não se irá propagar ás outras?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Carlos

O que aconteceu não sei...mas...

Estes caracois não vão mais fazer mal a nenhuma tridacna de certeza.
Os mesmo 2 "meninos" sairam do aquario com ela.


Penso ser algo relacionado mesmo com esta espécie de caracois. Foram apanhados no Mexico, achei-lhes piada, mas certamente que deveriam era de ter continuado por lá...

----------


## Carlos Dias

Então a causa da morte na tua opinião terá sido só devida ao ataque dos caracois, ou eles só conseguiram entrar por a tridacna ter ficado debelitada.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Penso ser algo relacionado mesmo com esta espécie de caracois. Foram apanhados no Mexico, achei-lhes piada, mas certamente que deveriam era de ter continuado por lá...


A quanto tempo tens estes caracois no aqua ? Como estao as outras Tridacnas ? Sera que a Tridacna ja estava em declínio antes do ataque dos caracois ?

Meus sentimentos por tua perda :Icon Cry:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Julio,
Aproveito para por a pergunta "Nestes casos o que fazer aos caracois?"

----------


## Gil Miguel

Julio 
Os caracois que referes são os que o Roberto colocou neste topico ?
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=1337

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Os caracois que referes são os que o Roberto colocou neste topico ?


Não Gil. Aver se ainda lhe tiro umas fotos.




> A quanto tempo tens estes caracois no aqua ? Como estao as outras Tridacnas ? Sera que a Tridacna ja estava em declínio antes do ataque dos caracois ?


Roberto

A mais ou menos um ano. A tridacna tem estado bem. Ontem achei-a esquisita. Foi quando a movi que os "malandros" tinham estrado dentro dela pela parte debaixo.




> Então a causa da morte na tua opinião terá sido só devida ao ataque dos caracois, ou eles só conseguiram entrar por a tridacna ter ficado debelitada.


Penso que sim. Foram eles. Não havia nada de estranho na tridacna.
Aliás. A algum tempo, quando tivemos a famosa historia das tridacnas, coloquei 4, as duas delas foram  logo papadas. Pelo menos pude na altura observar precisamente os mesmos malandro completamente agarrados a elas. Só que na altura suspeitei que aquelas duas tivesses vindo doentes.

Nota: estas 4 tridacnas foram adquiridas no nosso país, e nada têm a ver com as que recebemos todos.

João Carlos

Ja os tenho de lado...
Vou leva-los para um aquario sem tridacnas.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

A minha questão prendia -se com possiveis impactos ambientais no nosso litoral.Será que seria aconselhado deita-los ao mar ou deixa-los morrer se não tivermos outros aquarios onde os colocar?Se os colocassemos na nossa costa, será que teria algum impacto negativo na nossa fauna e flora marinha,sendo estes caracois oriundos do Mexico?
E com outro tipo de seres marinhos já alguém colocou algum ser "indesejavel" no mar?

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

João pela lógica, como estes seres são de águas mais quentes á partida não devem subreviver, de qualquer maneira penso que não se deve correr o risco de estar a intruduzir um animal estranho ao habitat. :yb668:  

Sei que principalmente na Australia e na Florida existem sérios problemas com espécies introduzidas que provêm de abandono de animais de "estimação" e também de plantas.

No caso Nacional temos o conhecido Lagostim de água Doce, originário da Lusiana, felizmente os Espanhois sendo grandes apreciadores do petisco tem controlado a praga. :SbOk:  

Pelo sim pelo não acho melhor não correr riscos.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Porque REEFFORUM não é só aquarios, e o despertar de consciências é uma das nossas funções


 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  



> A minha questão prendia -se com possiveis impactos ambientais nosso litoral.Será que seria aconselhado deita-los ao mar ou deixa-los morrer (se não tivessemos outros aquarios?Se os colocassemos na nossa costa, será que teria algum impacto negativo na nossa fauna e flora marinha,sendo estes caracois oriundos do Mexico?


 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   
Obrigado Joao Carlos Pereira pelo teu comentário.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas
Falta a fotos dos bixinhos, assim ficamos a saber que especie sao....
abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF  :yb677:  

As fotos da familia

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Boas

Também possuo uns quantos exemplares desses búzios, mas provenientes da ilha da madeira. O que reparei aquando a sua introdução no aqua foi o desparecimento da população de burriés limparam todos quanto tinha.
Conclusão... sump com eles  :yb665:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Julio aonde no Mexico as apanhaste ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Junto a Cancum, Roberto

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Estes caracois pelo que eu sei tem dardos venenosos e se alimentam de qualquer bicho que ele poder abocanhar.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas




> A minha questão prendia -se com possiveis impactos ambientais  nosso litoral.Será que seria aconselhado deita-los ao mar ou deixa-los morrer (se não tivessemos outros aquarios?Se os colocassemos na nossa costa, será que teria algum impacto negativo na nossa fauna e flora marinha,sendo estes caracois oriundos do Mexico?
> E com outro tipo de seres marinhos já alguém colocou algum ser "indesejavel" no mar?


Segundo o DOP um dos principais factores de introdução de novas espécies são a fuga ou libertação de espécies de aquários.

http://www.horta.uac.pt/Projectos/MS.../Invasores.htm

----------


## António Paes

Sinto muito Julio, a minha foi papada ao fim de umas semanas pelos nassarios, ou suponho que tenha sido essa a causa.
O pessoal anda em maré de azar  :Frown: 

António

----------


## Mario Ferreira

como conseguitse trazer esses caracois do méxico. ou como se cosnegue trazer animais de outros paises, tentei tarzer um peixito de cuba e deu mau resultado no aeroporto

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Mario

Dentro de uma termo-garrafa e coloquei todo dentro de uma saco com comida para as filhotas durante a viagem  :yb624:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Esse bicharocos pareciam-me Conus.
Se forem, é exactamente o que disse o Rinaldo Fontenelle.
Têm dardos venenosos que disparam paralisando as presas antes de as comerem e, dependendo do tamanho, caçam e comem peixes, que é uma beleza...Algumas espécies de conus têm venenoso suficiente para serem preocupantes para nós.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá companheiros de RF  
> 
> As fotos da familia


Julio nota se existe alguma semelhanca !

http://www.gastropods.com/7/Shell_797.html

http://www.gastropods.com/5/Shell_5475.html

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não Roberto, não são as mesmas especies.

Sinceramente já não tenho a certeza se estes meninos vieram do México ou Ilha da Madeira.

O nosso companheiro José Julio deu-me uns quando por lá estive, e já não tenho a certeza de onde viram  :yb665: 




> Também possuo uns quantos exemplares desses búzios, mas provenientes da ilha da madeira. O que reparei aquando a sua introdução no aqua… foi o desparecimento da população de burriés… limparam todos quanto tinha.
> Conclusão... sump com eles


Foi o comentário do nosso companheiro Hugo Santos que me despertou a atenção.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Julio por acaso esses búzios têm o hábito de andarem todos à molhada uns por cima dos outros? Se sim, devem ser os provenientes da Madeira porque eu também já tive alguns apanhados aqui nos Açores e são muito parecidos com esses, são _Thais haemastoma_. Nunca fizeram mal nenhum, mas deixei de os apanhar precisamente por causa desse hábito.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Pois caso sejam esses que o Carlos Jorge mencionou já os apanhei para comer tanto na Madeira como nos Açores e segundo parece comem tudo o que não lhes conseguir fugir, mas alimentam-se principalmente de detritos, para os apanhar utilizava peixe e quanto mais podre melhor.

Podem ver aqui os seus costumes e segundo dizem alimentam-se de outros molusculos

http://marenostrum.org/vidamarina/an...anquios/thais/

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Carlos

Fiz uma pequisa na Net sobre _Thais haemastoma_ e salvo melhor identificação, parece-me que sim. Parecem-me esses meninos.

Quanto a molhada  :yb624:  

Acho que é um bom termos para definir o comportamento deles. Confirmo. Isso verifica-se mesmo em cima de outros de outras espécies.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Carlos

Já tinha respondido, mas entretanto colocaste o teu comentário. Se ainda havia alguma duvida, acabaram de ser dissipadas. O link que colocas mostra perfeitamente um mano dos meus meninos.

----------

